# Tautog and black sea bass



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

Well i havent had my kayak for very long but heard both these fish are delicious. I am thinking of going to the concrete ships next weekend to try to pick some up. What im wondering is if that is a good place to get them, and what kind of rigs work the best. Thanks:fishing:


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

Post this question in the kayak section. You want to ask Kayak Kevin. If its a question about the concrete ships, he's the one to ask.


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

thank you i will


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

If your looking for Taug in a yak I would hit the ODU reef which is just a short paddle out of Little creek or the Yancy wreck which is half the distance to the First Island from shore on the CBBT. Can't miss it as a tanker hit the bridge back in the 60's. You can see where all the pilons are buched up together. Oceans east has live fiddlers now, my favorite. Or you can try to find some blue crab or clam works too. Put it on a hand tied sinlge drop loop rig with a short leader. I recommed 40lb in mono and go to work. Go at slack tide or your wasting your time. Good Luck. I hate seabass, can't help with them. 

Ben


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

u will catch mainly toads at slack tide, always best to have SOME current for tog. u will be hard pressed to catch a keeper seabass inside of 10 miles offshore. the cbbt complex is a sure thing for togs, but u will get bigger ones on wrecks. wait till the water hits 50 degrees and u will run out of bait fast at any of the islands.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

bigcatchman2 said:


> Well i havent had my kayak for very long but heard both these fish are delicious. I am thinking of going to the concrete ships next weekend to try to pick some up. What im wondering is if that is a good place to get them, and what kind of rigs work the best. Thanks:fishing:


these fish are awful and quite poisonous. If you catch them, you should bring them to me, still fresh, and I will properly dispose of them...in some hot grease


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

as the others mentioned above....i dont go toggin' until the water hits at least 50 at the cbbt, i use live fiddlers or blue crab chunks.....try to catch the first of the incoming and outgoing....the bite will usually only last about 45 min - 1 hr.....when the current really starts cranking, they get lockjaw and hold close to structure......i would try the yancy wreck, pretty good place to start


----------

